# Major Score this Week



## gunslinger (Feb 24, 2007)

Well it was a productive week all around. 
I put in 60 hours at work this week. 
As you all probably know, my part of the world was hit by a major ice storm about 6 weeks ago. Trees and power lines down everywhere. You can just imagine how this will effect the firewood trade next winter. Because of this, everybody and their uncles are selling unseasoned firewood.
I came across a guy that is selling pecan by the pickup load for 20 bucks. Did you hear that?!!!!! 20 BUCKS!!!!!!! So, I bought a pickup load.
Then I drove past an orchard with a bunch of peach trees. The owner said I could have all I wanted for FREE!!!!! So I cut and split 6 trees. Now granted I'll have to wait for it to season, but I'll be ready to use it the second it's ready. Now since I have to wait for the pecan to season, hopefully SmokyOky brings me some good dry pecan in June.

If anyone else, who is coming to the SMF gathering has wood they want to swap for anything I have, let me know and we can swap it at the gathering. I have white and red oak, hickory, wild black cherry, persimmon, apple, and now peach. 
I would like to get cherry, pear, and mesquite.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 24, 2007)

WOW nice score!


----------



## smoked (Feb 24, 2007)

dude that is a huge score....man I'd love to have some pecan, but alas.....can't make it to the shindig.....oh well that's life...


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Feb 24, 2007)

GUNNY nice score !! The ice storms seems to be happening this winter we got our`s last week,, although i did not  score like you we had alot of power lines and tree limbs down.....too far of a drive for me also to make the party ! 
Take care .....Charlie


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 24, 2007)

Great score Gunny


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 24, 2007)

With that amount of wood, your life can't get much better.


----------



## farmall (Mar 10, 2007)

I scored the same way today. There is a bunch of pecan trees next door to the place I work and they were trimming trees today. I told them I would clean up the mess if I could have the wood. They said sure. I now have 2 pick-up loads of wood to split. This is a really big deal out here in western Oklahoma. Pecan trees a very hard to come by.


----------



## smoked (Mar 10, 2007)

no doubt...I'd love to get my hands on some pecan.......that way I could make chipoltle in the way it's supposed to be made.......dangit!!!!!!


----------



## msmith (Mar 10, 2007)

Heck of a nice score gunny, wish I could get some pecan wood that cheep around here.


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 11, 2007)

hey marvin, when you come to waco, i will give you some pecan.


----------



## meowey (Mar 11, 2007)

Well done!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

